# Egg laying question for my pet pigeon



## Ginger (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 5 years old female pet pigeon at home. She has been laying 2 eggs a month or so ever since she reached maturity about 4 to 4 1/2 years ago. She always lays the first, skip a day and then lays the other one. Well it is the first time in 4 years in which she layed and egg, skipped a day but has yet to lay the other. The other was due yesterday but she has not laid it yet.

She is cooing a lot in her cage and it worries me immensely. Is it normal that she hasn't laid her second egg?

She is not sitting all puffed so I don't think she is currently in pain but I am still worried. Any thoughts?

Thank you
Ginger


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Ginger,

Normally my pigeons that lay 2 eggs have continued to lay two eggs since they started laying. I do have a hen that only lays 1 egg, and has been laying only 1 for years. There may be a complication of some kind if she hasn't laid the egg.

Does she look any different? Does she have a rounded back with tail down? That is one symptom of an "eggbound" hen, but not having those symptoms doesn't mean there isn't a problem. Check the back of her, around her vent and see if there is a swelling around the vent. Sometimes you can feel the egg and sometimes it is stuck deeper inside and you can't feel it.

You can try giving her a few drops of olive oil down the back of the throat and see if that helps pass it, if it is stuck. I would also give her a 1drop of Sovereign Silver, colloidal silver should there be an infection that can also cause problems.

If the bird doesn't pass the egg in a few days I would take her to an avian vet and have an X ray done to see what possibly might be going on, I wouldn't wait.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Funny when Pesto was younger she was laying too much and the vet I go to said if she continues to keep it up she would give her a shot of something to slow her down but I do remember 1 time when she laid 3 eggs, weird or what? She hasn't laid an egg in about 6years so I am happy about that. 
I would ask Treesa about some possible sign of egg binding and keep an eye on her. Or if you take her to an avian vet they could take an xray to see if there is another one inside. 

Good Luck
Cindy (Naturegirl)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

naturegirl said:


> ...the vet I go to said if she continues to keep it up she would give her a shot of something to slow her down...Cindy (Naturegirl)


If your vet was referring to Lupron, I did some research on this product a while back and found an article that said the product does not work on pigeons. Has anyone had experience with Lupron or other drugs to control egg laying in pigeons?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Usually the Lupron works, but there are always exceptions, of course.
My vet suggested it when Whitney was laying the shelless eggs, but then we opted for a hysterectomy.
We have a pigeon now on Lupron at the clinic, so far it works.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti said:


> Usually the Lupron works, but there are always exceptions, of course.
> Reti


I appreciate the information, Reti! Good to know that is still an option.


----------



## Ginger (Aug 18, 2005)

*Following on my original topic*

Well, every thing is fine after all. She layed that one egg and then abandonned it. 

A week or so later, she laid two eggs again and every thing seemed fine. I suspect some thing disrupted her laying habit and she just got confused.

She usually always lays in her nest but this time she had laid in another area and I think that moving the egg to her cage did not make her realise it was hers.

Any way, I am glad to say that every thing is fine with my little girl!


----------

